# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Koινωνική φοβία; Παρθένος , ετών 26....

## giannis_90

Καλησπέρα,

Με λένε Γιάννη και είμαι 26 ετών. 

Χωρίς να θέλω να περιγράψω την ιστορία της ζωής μου σε ένα post (ίσως χρειαστεί κάποια στιγμή , αν ρωτηθεί ή δεν μπορείτε να βγάλετε κάποιο συμπέρασμα) θα μπω κατευθείαν στο θέμα.

Το κύριο πρόβλημα είναι ότι αφού έκλεισα πρόσφατα τα 26 μου , νιώθω τελείως άσχημα με τον εαυτό μου , επειδή δεν έχω ακόμα εκπληρώσει στοιχειώδη πράγματα στην ζωή μου: Ένα από αυτά είναι το γεγονός ότι είμαι ακόμα παρθένος , μιας και δεν έχω ακόμα κάνει ούτε σεξουαλική δραστηριότητα , ούτε είχα ποτέ μου κοπέλα. 

Από παρέες, έχω μόνο 1 κολλητό και άλλους 2 απλούς φίλους , δεν είμαι μέλος δηλαδή μιας μεγάλης παρέας. Παρόλο που ο κολλητός μου χαρακτηρίζεται ως το "αρκουδάκι που ελκύει τις κοπέλες, δηλαδή όχι απαραίτητα γυμνασμένος , απλά τέρμα γοητευτικός" να το πω έτσι (ναι , η αλήθεια είναι ότι τον κυνηγάνε αρκετές, επειδή τον βλέπω συνέχεια να τσατάρει στο fb, είχε και 2 χρόνια σχέση με κάποια φοιτήτρια πριν χωρίσει) , δεν συμβαίνει το ίδιο με μένα και για να πω την αμαρτία μου , τον ζηλεύω γι'αυτό.

Αλλά στο θέμα μου τώρα , δεν θα αναλύσω τα του κολλητού μου , απλά έκανα μια απλή αναφορά. Εγώ απλά , λόγω εσωστρέφειας που με διακατέχει από τα 5 μου (μου άρεσε τότε να βλέπω κινούμενα σχέδια στην τηλεόραση , να παίζω ηλεκτρονικά παιχνίδια και γενικά ό,τι άλλο εντός σπιτιού) δεν ήμουν ποτέ άνετος με τον έξω κόσμο. Ακόμα και σήμερα βρίσκω τον εαυτό μου να περνά ατελείωτες ώρες είτε μπροστά στον υπολογιστή παίζοντας online παιχνίδια , είτε στο κινητό μου να κοιτάω sites με κοινωνικά θέματα και αστεία (όχι fb , έχω fb αλλά δεν το χρησιμοποιώ σχεδόν ποτέ)

Έχω φτάσει στο σημείο να πιστεύω ότι το να διαβάσω για τα 7 δύσκολα μαθήματα που χρωστάω για το πτυχίο (δεν θα πω σχολή , μην με καταλάβει κάποιος ποιος είμαι) είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο από το να βρω κοπέλα και να ζω μαζί της. Αφού να φανταστείτε , δεν ξέρω καν πως να ξεκινήσω τέτοιο "κυνήγι" , επειδή θεωρώ ότι είναι αδύνατον για τους παρακάτω λόγους:

1) Αν πάω σε clubaki ή baraki , οι κοπέλες εκεί δεν είναι ΠΟΤΕ ΜΟΝΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ , πάντα με γυναικοπαρεά ή με τα αγόρια τους (στην σπάνια περίπτωση που θα είναι μόνες τους , υποθέτω ότι ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΛΟΓΟ ΤΗΣ που είναι μόνη και ότι ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ να της μιλήσω).

2) Αν πάω σε απλή καφετέρια, το ίδιο με πάνω και σαφώς και πιο δύσκολο επειδή είναι με τις παρέες τους και δεν μπορώ έτσι απλά να χωθώ σε ξένη παρέα.

3) Στη σχολή ή σε κάποια βιβλιοθήκη ή αναγνωστήριο , είναι απασχολημένες με το μάθημα που παρακολουθούν/διαβάζουν , οπότε και πάλι , τις ενοχλώ όταν πάω να τις μιλήσω

4) Στη στάση του λεωφορείου ή γενικά όταν ταξιδεύω, ακόμα και φυσιολογική κουβέντα να ανοίξουμε , δεν θα χει νόημα επειδή μετά το ταξίδι , θα την χάσω.

....υπάρχουν σαφώς και άλλες περιπτώσεις που δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ τώρα. 

Tι λέτε να κάνω; 

Σαφώς και δεν είναι λύση να πάω σε οίκο ανοχής, οποιαδήποτε εμπειρία εκεί την θεωρώ ισάξια με τον αυνανισμό , εγώ απλά θέλω και το αίσθημα , δηλαδή να αγαπήσω και να αγαπηθώ αν με καταλάβετε.

Δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ τα τελευταία βράδια λόγω αυτών των σκέψεων και θα ήθελα να αποφύγω περιττά έξοδα σε ψυχολόγο , λόγω κακής οικονομικής κατάστασης.

Παρακαλώ , αν θέλετε παραπάνω πληροφορίες σχετικά με ιστορικό και παιδική μου ηλικία , μπορώ να σας τις πω σε άλλο post, για να μην επιβαρύνω αυτό.

----------


## archangel

καλως ηρθες στο κλαμπ φιλε μου. Εγω ειμαι 28 (σε μερικους μηνες 29) και ειμαι στην ιδια κατασταση περιπου. 

Σε καταλαβαινω σε ολα οσα λες, και συμπασχω μαζι σου. Δυστηχως ημαστε πολυ που δεν εχουμε κανει τα στοιχειώδη.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Με λένε Γιάννη και είμαι 26 ετών. 
> 
> Χωρίς να θέλω να περιγράψω την ιστορία της ζωής μου σε ένα post (ίσως χρειαστεί κάποια στιγμή , αν ρωτηθεί ή δεν μπορείτε να βγάλετε κάποιο συμπέρασμα) θα μπω κατευθείαν στο θέμα.
> 
> Το κύριο πρόβλημα είναι ότι αφού έκλεισα πρόσφατα τα 26 μου , νιώθω τελείως άσχημα με τον εαυτό μου , επειδή δεν έχω ακόμα εκπληρώσει στοιχειώδη πράγματα στην ζωή μου: Ένα από αυτά είναι το γεγονός ότι είμαι ακόμα παρθένος , μιας και δεν έχω ακόμα κάνει ούτε σεξουαλική δραστηριότητα , ούτε είχα ποτέ μου κοπέλα. 
> 
> Από παρέες, έχω μόνο 1 κολλητό και άλλους 2 απλούς φίλους , δεν είμαι μέλος δηλαδή μιας μεγάλης παρέας. Παρόλο που ο κολλητός μου χαρακτηρίζεται ως το "αρκουδάκι που ελκύει τις κοπέλες, δηλαδή όχι απαραίτητα γυμνασμένος , απλά τέρμα γοητευτικός" να το πω έτσι (ναι , η αλήθεια είναι ότι τον κυνηγάνε αρκετές, επειδή τον βλέπω συνέχεια να τσατάρει στο fb, είχε και 2 χρόνια σχέση με κάποια φοιτήτρια πριν χωρίσει) , δεν συμβαίνει το ίδιο με μένα και για να πω την αμαρτία μου , τον ζηλεύω γι'αυτό.
> ...


Φίλε giannis_90, καλησπέρα και καλωσόρισες στο forum. Καλωσόρισες και στο club επίσης. Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα γιατί δυστυχώς κι εγώ αντιμετωπίζω το ίδιο πρόβλημα σ'αυτό το γκομενικό θέμα και γίνομαι 31 σε 5 μήνες.

----------


## pavlina

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Με λένε Γιάννη και είμαι 26 ετών. 
> 
> Χωρίς να θέλω να περιγράψω την ιστορία της ζωής μου σε ένα post (ίσως χρειαστεί κάποια στιγμή , αν ρωτηθεί ή δεν μπορείτε να βγάλετε κάποιο συμπέρασμα) θα μπω κατευθείαν στο θέμα.
> 
> Το κύριο πρόβλημα είναι ότι αφού έκλεισα πρόσφατα τα 26 μου , νιώθω τελείως άσχημα με τον εαυτό μου , επειδή δεν έχω ακόμα εκπληρώσει στοιχειώδη πράγματα στην ζωή μου: Ένα από αυτά είναι το γεγονός ότι είμαι ακόμα παρθένος , μιας και δεν έχω ακόμα κάνει ούτε σεξουαλική δραστηριότητα , ούτε είχα ποτέ μου κοπέλα. 
> 
> Από παρέες, έχω μόνο 1 κολλητό και άλλους 2 απλούς φίλους , δεν είμαι μέλος δηλαδή μιας μεγάλης παρέας. Παρόλο που ο κολλητός μου χαρακτηρίζεται ως το "αρκουδάκι που ελκύει τις κοπέλες, δηλαδή όχι απαραίτητα γυμνασμένος , απλά τέρμα γοητευτικός" να το πω έτσι (ναι , η αλήθεια είναι ότι τον κυνηγάνε αρκετές, επειδή τον βλέπω συνέχεια να τσατάρει στο fb, είχε και 2 χρόνια σχέση με κάποια φοιτήτρια πριν χωρίσει) , δεν συμβαίνει το ίδιο με μένα και για να πω την αμαρτία μου , τον ζηλεύω γι'αυτό.
> ...


Γεια σου Γιαννη κατα την γνωμη μου θα επρεπε πριν ψαξεις για κατι το συναισθηματικο να ξεκινησεις αποκτοντας ερωτικες εμπειριες απλα και μονο για εκπαιδευση...μποτεις ανετα να πλησιασεις γυναικες μικρες μεγαλες ξενες (στο μοναστηρακι) τις πλησιαζεις λες μια μαλακια και αν ειναι προθυμη προχωρατε και κατοπιν αφου εχεις εμπειρια προχωρας και στην σχεση με μια κοπελλα

----------


## Gypsy Cello

καλά κάνεις που δεν θες να πας σε οικο ανοχης καλυτερα μεσα σε σχεση να ολοκληρωσεις. Εγω ειμαι 30 κ ειμαι ακομα παρθενα παρολο που ειμαι γυναικα ντρεπομαι γι' αυτο...

----------


## Sherlock

> καλά κάνεις που δεν θες να πας σε οικο ανοχης καλυτερα μεσα σε σχεση να ολοκληρωσεις. Εγω ειμαι 30 κ ειμαι ακομα παρθενα παρολο που ειμαι γυναικα ντρεπομαι γι' αυτο...


και γιατι ντρεπεσαι?

----------


## Sherlock

> Δυστηχως ημαστε πολυ που δεν εχουμε κανει τα στοιχειώδη.


να τα κανετε φιλε..

θρασος θελει..

αφηστε τις ντροπες και ορμηξτε!
οι γυναικες εκει εξω ψαχνονται σαν τρελες...

----------


## Deleted-150217

> καλά κάνεις που δεν θες να πας σε οικο ανοχης καλυτερα μεσα σε σχεση να ολοκληρωσεις. Εγω ειμαι 30 κ ειμαι ακομα παρθενα παρολο που ειμαι γυναικα ντρεπομαι γι' αυτο...


πράγματι θα είχε μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον να δούμε και την δική σου άποψη πάνω στο θέμα.καθώς συνήθως διαβάζουμε μόνο από άντρες που έχουν αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Με λένε Γιάννη και είμαι 26 ετών. 
> 
> 
> Έχω φτάσει στο σημείο να πιστεύω ότι το να διαβάσω για τα 7 δύσκολα μαθήματα που χρωστάω για το πτυχίο (δεν θα πω σχολή , μην με καταλάβει κάποιος ποιος είμαι) είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο από το να βρω κοπέλα και να ζω μαζί της. Αφού να φανταστείτε , δεν ξέρω καν πως να ξεκινήσω τέτοιο "κυνήγι" , επειδή θεωρώ ότι είναι αδύνατον για τους παρακάτω λόγους:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Τα πιο πολλά απο αυτά που γράφεις ως λόγους είναι χαζές δικαιολογίες που σου προβάλλεις επειδή δε ξέρεις να λειτουργήσεις.Αλλά το 4 είναι το καλύτερο όλων..Ξέρεις αγαπητό μέλος ζούμε στην εποχή της τεχνολογίας και οι άνθρωποι δεν επικοινωνούμε πια μόνο με σήματα καπνού.Και στην αυστραλία να πάει η άλλη άμα θες να τη συναντήσεις πραγματικά,θα κινήσεις γη και ουρανό και θα πας να τη συναντήσεις

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> να τα κανετε φιλε..
> 
> θρασος θελει..
> 
> αφηστε τις ντροπες και ορμηξτε!
> οι γυναικες εκει εξω ψαχνονται σαν τρελες...


Δυστυχώς δεν είναι καθόλου τόσο απλό όσο ακούγεται στα λόγια. Δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σημασία το πόσο ψάχνοναι οι γυναίκες έξω. Χρειάζεται στυλ προσέγγισης και λέγειν, κάτι το οποίο δεν έχω + οτι δεν το έχω με την καμία στο φλερτ και καμάκι. Έτσι και πλησιάσω άγνωστη, δεν ξέρω τι να της πω, δε μου βγαίνει μιλιά με τίποτα και αυτό με κάνει να φαίνομαι σαν μαμούχαλος. Και εννοείται οτι οι περισσότερες γυναίκες ξενερώνουν με το παραμικρό όσον αφορά τον ερωτικό τομέα. Τα λέω εκ πείρας επειδή είμαι 30 χρονών επικεφαλής μπακούρης.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> και γιατι ντρεπεσαι?


 ολες μου οι 
φιλες εχουν ξεπαρθενιαστει εδω κ καιρο, μονο εγω εμεινα, εκτος του οτι ντρεπομαι, στεναχωριεμαι κιολας. Αλλοι στην ηλικια μου έχουν οικογένεια και γω ειμαι ακομα παρθένα.

----------


## Sherlock

> Δυστυχώς δεν είναι καθόλου τόσο απλό όσο ακούγεται στα λόγια. Δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σημασία το πόσο ψάχνοναι οι γυναίκες έξω. Χρειάζεται στυλ προσέγγισης και λέγειν, κάτι το οποίο δεν έχω + οτι δεν το έχω με την καμία στο φλερτ και καμάκι. Έτσι και πλησιάσω άγνωστη, δεν ξέρω τι να της πω, δε μου βγαίνει μιλιά με τίποτα και αυτό με κάνει να φαίνομαι σαν μαμούχαλος. Και εννοείται οτι οι περισσότερες γυναίκες ξενερώνουν με το παραμικρό όσον αφορά τον ερωτικό τομέα. Τα λέω εκ πείρας επειδή είμαι 30 χρονών επικεφαλής μπακούρης.


Κανενα στυλ δεν χρειαζεται φιλε..
Υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα για καθε target group..
Υπαρχουν διαθεσιμες και για ανθρωπους οπως εσεις..
Ντροπαλους,χωρις εμπειριες κλπ..

Θρασος θελει.Γραψτε τους τυπους στα @@ σας και προχωρηστε..

Ειδικα αυτη την εποχη,δεν υπαρχει τιποτα ευκολοτερο..
Πριν το 2000 ισως ηταν αλλιως τα πραγματα.Τωρα ειναι ολα ευκολοτερα και γρηγοροτερα.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Κανενα στυλ δεν χρειαζεται φιλε..
> Υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα για καθε target group..
> Υπαρχουν διαθεσιμες και για ανθρωπους οπως εσεις..
> Ντροπαλους,χωρις εμπειριες κλπ..


Υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα; Εδώ στην Ελλάδα συγκεκριμένα; Αν δεν το δω δεν το πιστεύω.




> Θρασος θελει.Γραψτε τους τυπους στα @@ σας και προχωρηστε..


Θράσος δυστυχώς δεν έχω και ούτε μπορώ να υποκριθώ οτι έχω. Δε γίνεται να προχωρήσω απ'τη στιγμή που δε μου βγαίνει μιλιά και δεν ξέρω τι να πω στην κοπέλα. Πως να το πω; Δε μου βγαίνει.


Εσύ για παράδειγμα, τα καταφέρνεις έτσι εύκολα με τις κοπέλες; Το ρωτάω με βάση τα λεγόμενά σου στην απάντησή σου. Διόρθωσέ με αν κάνω λάθος.





> Ειδικα αυτη την εποχη,δεν υπαρχει τιποτα ευκολοτερο..΄
> Πριν το 2000 ισως ηταν αλλιως τα πραγματα.Τωρα ειναι ολα ευκολοτερα και γρηγοροτερα.


Διαφωνώ σ'αυτό που λες γιατί αμα ήταν έτσι δε θα είχα φτάσει 30 χρονών χωρίς να έχω κάνει τίποτα και κυρίως, δε θα υπήρχαν τόσοι πολλοί άλλοι άντρες στην ίδια κατάσταση μ'εμένα.

----------


## Sherlock

wjsrp φιλε δεν εχω δει αυτους τους πολλους ανδρες που αναφερεις..
ισα ισα ολοι γυρω μας λενε πως δεν προλαβαινουν να....ξερεις..

ολοι ημασταν ντροπαλοι πριν αρχισουμε την πορεια μας με τις γυναικες..
με την εμπειρια,το ξεπερνας αυτο.εισαι ντροπαλος με την πρωτη,με τη δευτερη..μετα στρωνει το πραγμα..

να μην το σκεφτεσαι,να μην το θεωρεις σημαντικο το οτι ακομα δεν εχεις κανει τιποτα.
και να προσπαθησεις να εισαι περισσοτερο κοινωνικος με τις γυναικες.
παντου,οπου μπορεις...

τι εννοεις δεν εχεις τι να πεις?δεν βρισκεις θεματα για να ανοιξεις συζητηση?

και να θυμασαι πως ο καλυτερος συμμαχος ειναι το χιουμορ.αυτο ειναι διαβατηριο για ολες τις κατηγοριες γυναικων.

----------


## algofren

δεν εισαι μονος και εγω ειμαι 25 και δεν εχω κανει τιποτα ακομα ντρεπομαι και στεναχωριεμαι για αυτο, προσφατα γνωρισα ενα παιδι και προσπαθω να κανω κατι επι του θεματος μου 

ξεκινα σιγα σιγα να βγαινεις εξω με τους φιλους σου κανε και νεες φιλιες στη σχολη μεγαλωσε τον κοινωνικο σου κυκλο και μετα σιγα σιγα θα ανοικτεις περισσοτερο 
δοκιμασε μηπως κανεις καποια οργανωμενη δραστηριοτητα ακομα και γυμναστηριο ειναι ενα καλο μερος να γνωρισεις κοσμο

----------


## Deleted-150217

Θεωρώ πως για την ομαλότερη διεξαγωγή του θέματος πρέπει να γίνει διαχωρισμός μεταξύ του παρθένου και του μπακουριού.Παρθένοι άντρες σε μεγάλη ηλικία δεν νομίζω πως υπάρχουν πολλοί αφού η πλειοψηφία των αντρών δε χρειάζεται συναίσθημα για να κάνει σεξ.Mε κατ`ελάχιστο ένα 20€υρω μπορείς να λύσεις το πρόβλημα της παρθενιάς.Και απο το αυνανισμός μέχρι το σεξ με ιερόδουλη η απόσταση είναι τεράστια...
Μπακούρια όμως υπάρχουν πολλοί.Ειδικά στην επαρχία.Γύρω μου βλέπω συνέχεια άντρες άνω των 35-40 που είναι μόνοι τους.Το ίδιο όμως και γυναίκες.Κανείς όμως δεν κάνει κίνηση.Οι άντρες αυτοί προτιμούν την εύκολη λύση των ιερόδουλων αντι να ρισκάρουν να φάνε τα μούτρα τους...Αυτοί που δε προλαβαίνουν να ... ξέρεις... ανακυκλώνονται μεταξύ τους.Υπάρχει μια μεγάλη κατηγορία ανδρών που ο καθένας για διαφορετικούς λόγους έχει καταλήξει μπακούρι και δε μπορεί να βγει απο την κατάσταση αυτή.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> wjsrp φιλε δεν εχω δει αυτους τους πολλους ανδρες που αναφερεις..


Πως γίνεται αυτό; Υπάρχουν πάμπολοι άντρες μ'αυτό το πρόβλημα. Ακόμη και εδώ στο forum υπάρχουν.


*Μιλάτε ρε παιδιά του forum!*





> ισα ισα ολοι γυρω μας λενε πως δεν προλαβαινουν να....ξερεις..


Αυτό γίνεται εδώ στην Ελλάδα; Μου φαίνεται απίθανο. Δεν τολμώ να το πιστέψω άμα δεν το δω. Τότε γιατί είμαι 30 χρονών μπακούρης, ειδικά χωρίς προοπτική ν'αλλάξει αυτό; Μήπως είμαι κάνα καθηστερημένο; Μήπως είμαι νεκρός; Τι είμαι τότε; Δεν τα βγάζω απ'το μυαλό μου αυτά που λέω εγώ και πολλοί συμforumήτες με το ίδιο πρόβλημα μ'εμένα.




> ολοι ημασταν ντροπαλοι πριν αρχισουμε την πορεια μας με τις γυναικες..
> με την εμπειρια,το ξεπερνας αυτο.εισαι ντροπαλος με την πρωτη,με τη δευτερη..μετα στρωνει το πραγμα..


Είμαι ντροπαλός σαν χαρακτήρας, όπως και κλειστός και εσωστρεφής, χωρίς αυτοπεποίθηση. Ανοίγομαι μόνο όταν έχω οικοιότητα ή νιώθω πιο άνετα μετέπειτα στην παρέα. Με την δική μου πάντως παρέα, είμαι άνετος. Το να προσποιηθώ οτι έχω αυτοπεποίθηση, δε μου βγαίνει.

Θα συμφωνήσω στο οτι όταν αποκτάς εμπειρίες στρώνει το πράγμα και γίνεσαι καλύτερος.




> να μην το σκεφτεσαι,να μην το θεωρεις σημαντικο το οτι ακομα δεν εχεις κανει τιποτα.


Τι πράγμα; 30 χρονών μπακούρης είμαι και δεν είναι σημαντικό αυτό; Δεν μπορώ να μην το σκέφτομαι και να μη μ'ενοχλεί αυτό. Δε γίνεται. Δεν είμαι αναίσθητος.




> και να προσπαθησεις να εισαι περισσοτερο κοινωνικος με τις γυναικες.
> παντου,οπου μπορεις...


Λυπάμαι πολύ, άλλα αυτό δε γίνεται. Χρειάζομαι *ΕΞΕΖΗΤΗΜΕΝΗ** βοήθεια* σ'αυτόν τον τομέα.




> τι εννοεις δεν εχεις τι να πεις?δεν βρισκεις θεματα για να ανοιξεις συζητηση?


Και θέματα δε βρίσκω να ανοίξω συζήτηση και γενικά, δε μου βγαίνει μιλιά *ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ*. Παγώνω ολόκληρος και παθαίνω blackout. Δεν ξέρω ούτε να βλακεία να τις πω. *Δεν το έχω με το φλερτ.* Πιο εύκολα σου λύνω την πυρηνική φυσική (που στην πραγματικότητα δεν ξέρω πως) παρά να μιλήσω σε άγνωστη. 




> και να θυμασαι πως ο καλυτερος συμμαχος ειναι το χιουμορ.αυτο ειναι διαβατηριο για ολες τις κατηγοριες γυναικων.


Αυτό το γνωρίζω, ναι, άλλα τι να το κάνω και το χιούμορ όταν δε μου βγαίνει μιλιά. Μπορείς να ανάψεις το κερί χωρίς φωτιά;





Κρίνοντας απ'τις απαντήσεις σου, συμπεραίνω οτι τα καταφέρνεις πάρα πολύ καλά με τις γυναίκες και μπράβο σου σ'αυτό (δεν το λέω ειρωνικά). Πες μας λοιπόν τα κόλπα που κάνεις και αυτά που λες στις κοπέλες και τις ρίχνεις για να μας βοηθήσεις. Εμείς δεν ξέρουμε γρι απο γυναίκες.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Θεωρώ πως για την ομαλότερη διεξαγωγή του θέματος πρέπει να γίνει διαχωρισμός μεταξύ του παρθένου και του μπακουριού.Παρθένοι άντρες σε μεγάλη ηλικία δεν νομίζω πως υπάρχουν πολλοί αφού η πλειοψηφία των αντρών δε χρειάζεται συναίσθημα για να κάνει σεξ.Mε κατ`ελάχιστο ένα 20€υρω μπορείς να λύσεις το πρόβλημα της παρθενιάς.Και απο το αυνανισμός μέχρι το σεξ με ιερόδουλη η απόσταση είναι τεράστια...
> Μπακούρια όμως υπάρχουν πολλοί.Ειδικά στην επαρχία.Γύρω μου βλέπω συνέχεια άντρες άνω των 35-40 που είναι μόνοι τους.Το ίδιο όμως και γυναίκες.Κανείς όμως δεν κάνει κίνηση.Οι άντρες αυτοί προτιμούν την εύκολη λύση των ιερόδουλων αντι να ρισκάρουν να φάνε τα μούτρα τους...Αυτοί που δε προλαβαίνουν να ... ξέρεις... ανακυκλώνονται μεταξύ τους.


Έτσι ακριβώς είναι τα πράγματα.




> Υπάρχει μια μεγάλη κατηγορία ανδρών που ο καθένας για διαφορετικούς λόγους έχει καταλήξει μπακούρι και δε μπορεί να βγει απο την κατάσταση αυτή.


Ειδικά αυτό εδώ, είναι τεράστια αλήθεια δυστυχώς. :Frown:

----------


## giannis_90

> Τα πιο πολλά απο αυτά που γράφεις ως λόγους είναι χαζές δικαιολογίες που σου προβάλλεις επειδή δε ξέρεις να λειτουργήσεις.Αλλά το 4 είναι το καλύτερο όλων..Ξέρεις αγαπητό μέλος ζούμε στην εποχή της τεχνολογίας και οι άνθρωποι δεν επικοινωνούμε πια μόνο με σήματα καπνού.Και στην αυστραλία να πάει η άλλη άμα θες να τη συναντήσεις πραγματικά,θα κινήσεις γη και ουρανό και θα πας να τη συναντήσεις


Εξήγησέ μου ακριβώς τι θεωρείς χαζό σε όσα είπα. Κάθησα εγώ να προσβάλω κάποιον εδώ μέσα; Αυτά που λέω δεν είναι απολύτως λογικά δηλαδή; Η άλλη δεν μπορεί να θέλει την ησυχία της και να μην γουστάρει, ή απλά να σε βάλει στο friendzone;

Όσο για το 4 , ναι , δεν γουστάρω τις σχέσεις από τόσο μακρινή απόσταση , δεν έχει νόημα να chattarw με κοπέλα , αν μένει στην Αυστραλία όπως λες, ξέρεις από πριν αν δεν πάει και με άλλον εκεί; 

Χώρια ότι δεν έχω και την οικονομική άνεση να πηγαινοέρχομαι ταξίδια μόνο και μόνο γι'αυτό (θα το συνδύαζα προφανώς και για άλλες δουλείες παράλληλα)

Δεν αναφέρομαι , προφανώς, σε σχέση που είχες με μια από κοντά και μετά επειδή για παράδειγμα έπρεπε να πας φαντάρος , αναγκαστήκατε να είστε σε απόσταση για κάποιο καιρό, αυτό είναι άλλο.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Επίσης, το να λες ότι δεν ξέρω να λειτουργήσω , είναι λίγο άτοπο διότι αυτά ακριβώς τα απαριθμημένα συμπεράσματα στο πρώτο μου post έχουν προέλθει από αποτυχημένες απόπειρες που έκανα στο πρώτο έτος (καθώς ήμουν πιο θαραλλέος επειδή η πανεπιστημιακή ζωή ήταν κάτι το καινούριο ακόμα) να προσεγγίσω κοπέλα. Και αν θες , κάθομαι και σου αναλύω μια προς μια τις απόπειρες σε άλλο post, δεν έχω πρόβλημα , όσο πιο πολλά γραφω για το ιστορικό μου , πιστεύω ότι θα βρω και την αντίστοιχη λύση από δω πιο εύκολα.

----------


## deleted-member09062017

γιαννη.. και οσοι εχετε αντιστοιχο θεμα.. ισως θα πρεπε να κανετε και νεες δραστηριότητες... πχ ιστιοπλοια, ορειβασια ακομα και χορο... οι λατιν χοροι είναι πολύ της μοδας.

σιγα σιγα θα γνωρισετε κοσμο, κοπελες οι ανδρες...

είναι δραστηριότητες που εκανα στο περελθον και που κανω καποιες και σημερα... και είναι ότι πρεπει για να ερθεις σε επαφη με το άλλο φυλλο

----------


## giannis_90

> γιαννη.. και οσοι εχετε αντιστοιχο θεμα.. ισως θα πρεπε να κανετε και νεες δραστηριότητες... πχ ιστιοπλοια, ορειβασια ακομα και χορο... οι λατιν χοροι είναι πολύ της μοδας.
> 
> σιγα σιγα θα γνωρισετε κοσμο, κοπελες οι ανδρες...
> 
> είναι δραστηριότητες που εκανα στο περελθον και που κανω καποιες και σημερα... και είναι ότι πρεπει για να ερθεις σε επαφη με το άλλο φυλλο


Δεν θέλω να αλλάξω θέμα , αλλά θα το πω και αυτό: Πολλοί άνθρωποι στην χώρα που ζούμε (λόγω κρίσης ή capital controls) δεν έχουν χρήματα για τα βασικά. Βέβαια , θα μου πεις δεν είναι και όλες οι δραστηριότητες που προτείνεις πανάκριβες.


Γενικά, από ό,τι έχω καταλάβει, τίποτα στην ζωή δεν είναι τσάμπα. Το θέμα είναι βέβαια , όταν πληρώνεις για οτιδήποτε , ανεξαρτήτως ποσού, να πιάνουν τόπο τα λεφτά σου και να γίνεται η δουλεία σου , και όχι να σε κοροϊδεύουν και να σε κλέβουν. Αναφέρομαι ακόμα και σε δουλειές που ο εργοδότης σου δεν σου δίνει το ποσό που αντιστοιχεί στο έργο σου , αλλά πάντα πολύ λιγότερα...

Δεν γεννηθήκαμε για να πληρώνουμε φόρους κτλπ , έτσι δεν είναι;

Θέλω να καταλήξω με αυτήν την παρένθεση περί χρημάτων που είπα ότι πραγματικά θαυμάζω τους ανθρώπους αυτούς που παρόλο που τα οικονομικά τους είναι πάτο , καταφέρνουν και προκόβουν στον τομέα "έχω κορίτσι" μια χαρά , πράγμα που κανονικά , θέλει λεφτά , και πολλά (π.χ , να την κερνάς και να της πέρνεις δώρα)

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Φίλε,πως είσαι από εμφάνιση?

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Εξήγησέ μου ακριβώς τι θεωρείς χαζό σε όσα είπα. Κάθησα εγώ να προσβάλω κάποιον εδώ μέσα; Αυτά που λέω δεν είναι απολύτως λογικά δηλαδή; Η άλλη δεν μπορεί να θέλει την ησυχία της και να μην γουστάρει, ή απλά να σε βάλει στο friendzone;
> 
> Όσο για το 4 , ναι , δεν γουστάρω τις σχέσεις από τόσο μακρινή απόσταση , δεν έχει νόημα να chattarw με κοπέλα , αν μένει στην Αυστραλία όπως λες, ξέρεις από πριν αν δεν πάει και με άλλον εκεί; 
> 
> Χώρια ότι δεν έχω και την οικονομική άνεση να πηγαινοέρχομαι ταξίδια μόνο και μόνο γι'αυτό (θα το συνδύαζα προφανώς και για άλλες δουλείες παράλληλα)
> 
> Δεν αναφέρομαι , προφανώς, σε σχέση που είχες με μια από κοντά και μετά επειδή για παράδειγμα έπρεπε να πας φαντάρος , αναγκαστήκατε να είστε σε απόσταση για κάποιο καιρό, αυτό είναι άλλο.
> 
> 
> ...


Την αυστραλία την ανέφερα ως ακραίο παράδειγμα.Σκέφτεσαι υπερβολικά πολύ και σου βάζεις εμπόδια.Φυσικά και μπορεί να μην γουστάρει και δε πρέπει να σε απασχολεί το που θα σε βάλει. Η επόμενη μπορεί να γουστάρει.Ακόμη και απλή φίλη να την κάνεις,κέρδος θα έχεις.Τις καλύτερες συμβουλές στη ζωή μου τις έχω λάβει απο γυναίκες.Αλλο που δε μπόρεσα να τις ακολουθήσω όσο πετυχημένα θα ήθελα. Με πόσες κοπέλες έχεις προσπαθήσει μέχρι σήμερα και κατέληξες σε αυτά τα συμπεράσματα; 1,10,20,50,100,1000?

----------


## deleted-member09062017

> Δεν θέλω να αλλάξω θέμα , αλλά θα το πω και αυτό: Πολλοί άνθρωποι στην χώρα που ζούμε (λόγω κρίσης ή capital controls) δεν έχουν χρήματα για τα βασικά. Βέβαια , θα μου πεις δεν είναι και όλες οι δραστηριότητες που προτείνεις πανάκριβες.


εχει σχολες χορου με 25 ευρω το μηνα.... η ορειβασια κάθε εξορμηση δεν θα σου στοιχισει πανω από 20-25 ευρω.. εχει πολλες ομαδες και αθηνα και θεσσαλονικη και επαρχια... τωρα για την ιστιοπλοια μονο η σχολη που θα περασεις θα ξοδεψεις καποια λεφτα.. αν μπεις σε καποια αγνωνιστικη ομαδα.... είναι ακομα πιο φθηνα από τα αλλα

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Έτσι ακριβώς είναι τα πράγματα.
> 
> 
> Ειδικά αυτό εδώ, είναι τεράστια αλήθεια δυστυχώς.


Επίσης φίλε μου παίζει και το στίγμα και για τις 2 πλευρές.Ανθρωπος 35+ μόνος/η είναι καημένος,αποτυχημένος κτλ.Για παράδειγμα γυναίκα συνάδελφος συζητούσε σήμερα με άλλη συνάδελφο για μια συνομίληκη φίλη τους 37 χρονών που είναι μόνη και έλεγαν <<με τα μυαλά που έχει η χαζή έμεινε στο ράφι...>> το ίδιο αντίστοιχα ακούω και απο άντρες με σχέση/οικογένεια για τους ελεύθερους ίδιας ηλικίας.Στην αθήνα πιστεύω πως ο κόσμος είναι πιο ανοιχτόμυαλος

----------


## Macgyver

Αμα ξερατε τι σκεφτονται οι γυναικες , θα ησασταν πολυ πιο τολμηροι ...............! τα ιδια μεμας θελουν , ακριβως , η πρωτη κινηση ομως ειναι δικη μας .......εστω και ατσαλη ...........αρχιστε απο δω μεσα , θα βρειτε πολυ περισσοτερη προθυμια αποση νομιζετε .......

----------


## kostas62

αγαπητοι μου, 
για να σας παρηγορησω λιγο επειδη διακρινω μια απελπισια στις συνομιλιες σας, 
ειμαι 62 ετων και μονος! 
θυμαμαι το εαυτο μου μονο απο τοτε που αυτονομηθηκα απο το γονεικο περιβαλον ,εδω και δεκαετιες. 
σας πληροφορω οτι αισθανομαι καλα,ηρεμος και με ενδιαφερον για την ζωη. 
δεν αισθανομαι καποιο συμπλεγμα για την θεση μου στην κοινωνια μας ,και δεν με ενδιαφερει ιδιαιτερα εαν θα εχω καποια παρεα για να κανω κατι που θελω. 
μαλιστα πολλες φορες περασα καλυτερα μονος ,παρα με την παρεα φιλων που πηρα μαζι μου για να μην παρεξηγηθουν.
εχω την ρουτινα μου (βεβαια ακομη παω στην δουλεια μου για να διαφοροποιω επαρκως την καθημερινοτητα μου ),κανω τα ταξιδια μου στις χωρες που με ενδιαφερουν 2-3 φορες τον χρονο, κοιμαμαι οποτε θελω και παω οπου θελω χωρις να ρωταω κανενα. 
επομενως η αποψη μου ειναι οτι πως περναμε στην ζωη μας ,καλα η ασχημα ,εξαρταται απο εμας. 
ισως μου πειτε οτι η ζωη μου ειναι μιζερη και αρρωστη οπως σας την περιεγραψα ,ομως οσο εγω αισθανομαι καλα δεν πειραζει! 
κοιταξτε να εχετε υψηλη αυτοεκτιμηση ,και ευχαριστηθειτε οσο μπορειτε την ζωη σας βλεποντας τα καλα της γιατι the
clock is ticking!

----------


## Macgyver

> κοιταξτε να εχετε υψηλη αυτοεκτιμηση ,και ευχαριστηθειτε οσο μπορειτε την ζωη σας βλεποντας τα καλα της γιατι the
> clock is ticking!



Aγαπητε Κωστα , καλα τα λες , κι εγω μονος , 54 , δεν κακοπερνω καθολου , παροτι εχω την κτθλψουλα μου , καταλαβαινω τι λες , ενας 30αρης δεν θα καταλαβει , πλην του πολυ σωστου , the clock is ticking , και βαρεως μαλιστα ! πριν το καταλαβετε , παιδες , θαστε 50 , και θα λετε , που πηγε η ζωη μου , εγω τουλαχιστον καλοπερασα , μην μιζεριαζετε τοσο νεοι ......................οτι μπορειτε καντε το ............εστω και με το ζορι .....

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Επίσης φίλε μου *παίζει και το στίγμα* και για τις 2 πλευρές.Ανθρωπος 35+ μόνος/η είναι καημένος,αποτυχημένος κτλ.Για παράδειγμα γυναίκα συνάδελφος συζητούσε σήμερα με άλλη συνάδελφο για μια συνομίληκη φίλη τους 37 χρονών που είναι μόνη και έλεγαν <<με τα μυαλά που έχει η χαζή έμεινε στο ράφι...>> το ίδιο αντίστοιχα ακούω και απο άντρες με σχέση/οικογένεια για τους ελεύθερους ίδιας ηλικίας.


Όταν λες το στίγμα, εννοείς οτι δεν ακούγεται καλά παραέξω; Κάπως έτσι;




> Στην αθήνα πιστεύω πως ο κόσμος είναι πιο ανοιχτόμυαλος


Κι εδώ δύσκολο είναι. Να σκεφτείς, ούτε καλημέρα δε λέει ο κόσμος μεταξύ τους, κι ας μένουν στην ίδια πολυκατοικία σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις.

----------


## Sherlock

> Κρίνοντας απ'τις απαντήσεις σου, συμπεραίνω οτι τα καταφέρνεις πάρα πολύ καλά με τις γυναίκες και μπράβο σου σ'αυτό (δεν το λέω ειρωνικά). Πες μας λοιπόν τα κόλπα που κάνεις και αυτά που λες στις κοπέλες και τις ρίχνεις για να μας βοηθήσεις. Εμείς δεν ξέρουμε γρι απο γυναίκες.


Δεν κανω κολπα φιλε.
Αυτο ειναι το μυστικο.
Ειμαι ο εαυτος μου.

Αν παντως θεωρεις πως χρειαζεσαι κολπα ή τεχνικες για να προσεγγισεις τις γυναικες,υπαρχουν site με τεχνικες για Pua.
Κατι θα βρεις που θα ταιριαζει σε σενα και με την εμπειρια,ισως δεις καλο αποτελεσμα..

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Δεν κανω κολπα φιλε.
> Αυτο ειναι το μυστικο.
> Ειμαι ο εαυτος μου.


Κι εγώ ο εαυτός μου είμαι και το αποτέλεσμα είναι να είμαι 30 χρονών μπακούρης.


Μπορεί εσύ να το έχεις με το φλερτ και να σου βγαίνει με φυσικό τρόπο η άνεση, το λέγειν και η αυτοπεποίθηση. Δε σημαίνει οτι επειδή μπορείς εσύ, οτι γίνεται το ίδιο με τους περισσότερους ή όσοι δεν τό'χουν με το φλερτ είναι μια περιθωριακή μειοψηφία.

Γι'αυτό και σε ρωτάω τι κάνεις σαν κόλπα, τι λες στις κοπέλες, κλπ.





> Αν παντως θεωρεις πως χρειαζεσαι κολπα ή τεχνικες για να προσεγγισεις τις γυναικες,υπαρχουν site με τεχνικες για Pua.
> Κατι θα βρεις που θα ταιριαζει σε σενα και με την εμπειρια,ισως δεις καλο αποτελεσμα..


Τι ακριβώς είναι όλο αυτό; Σου μαθαίνουν κάτι εκεί; Είναι διαδικασία; *Υπάρχει κάποιος/α εκεί να σου λέει τι να κάνεις σε αληθινό χρόνο;*

----------


## Sherlock

> Κι εγώ ο εαυτός μου είμαι και το αποτέλεσμα είναι να είμαι 30 χρονών μπακούρης.
> 
> 
> Μπορεί εσύ να το έχεις με το φλερτ και να σου βγαίνει με φυσικό τρόπο η άνεση, το λέγειν και η αυτοπεποίθηση. Δε σημαίνει οτι επειδή μπορείς εσύ, οτι γίνεται το ίδιο με τους περισσότερους ή όσοι δεν τό'χουν με το φλερτ είναι μια περιθωριακή μειοψηφία.
> 
> Γι'αυτό και σε ρωτάω τι κάνεις σαν κόλπα, τι λες στις κοπέλες, κλπ.
> 
> 
> 
> Τι ακριβώς είναι όλο αυτό; Σου μαθαίνουν κάτι εκεί; Είναι διαδικασία; *Υπάρχει κάποιος/α εκεί να σου λέει τι να κάνεις σε αληθινό χρόνο;*


ε αφου εισαι ο εαυτος σου κ εισαι μπακουρης,σημαινει πως πρεπει να αλλαξεις την συμπεριφορα σου.
αφου ειδες πως εφθασες 30 και δεν εβγαλε πουθενα,τι κανεις?Απλα ΑΛΛΑΖΕΙΣ.
Κανεις τα αντιθετα απο οτι εκανες ως τωρα(αυτα εσυ τα ξερεις)...

βαλε στο google PUA και βρες σαιτ με ελληνικα..
και διαβασε τα φορουμ τους..
τεχνικες προσεγγισης γυναικων,συμπεριφορας,ντυσ ιματος κλπ ειναι..
δεν τα εχω εφαρμοσει γιατι δεν τα χρειάστηκα αλλα πολλοι ντροπαλοι,βγηκαν προς τα εξω με αυτο τον τροπο...

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> ε αφου εισαι ο εαυτος σου κ εισαι μπακουρης,σημαινει πως πρεπει να αλλαξεις την συμπεριφορα σου.
> αφου ειδες πως εφθασες 30 και δεν εβγαλε πουθενα,τι κανεις?Απλα ΑΛΛΑΖΕΙΣ.
> Κανεις τα αντιθετα απο οτι εκανες ως τωρα(αυτα εσυ τα ξερεις)...


Όχι Sherlock, δεν πάει έτσι. Η συμπεριφορά δεν είναι σαν ένα πουκάμισο που το βγάζω και βάζω άλλο. Εξήγησα *ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΑ* πως *δεν ξέρω τι να πω σε άγνωστη κοπέλα.* Αυτό *ΔΕΝ ΑΛΛΑΖΕΙ* απο μόνο του. Μόνο αν με βοηθήσει κάποιος/α πραγματικά. Τι να κάνω δηλαδή, να πλησιάσω μια και να της πω ξέρω'γω, "Πού'σαι ρε κοπελιά/κουκλάρα μου! Τι λέει; Για πες τι ώρα έχει Champion League απόψε." Δεν τα λέω αυτά. Υποκρίνομαι. Συμπεριφέρομαι σαν κάποιος άλλος, κάποιος που δεν είμαι.

Να πω κι ένα παράδειγμα: Είναι σαν να μην ξέρω να πετάω ένα αεροπλάνο (που είναι αλήθεια), και όσες φορές το έχω πετάξει, έχει πέσει κάτω και εσύ μου λες να αλλάξω τον τρόπο που το πετάω γιατί όλο πέφτει. Αφού *ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ* να πετάω αεροπλάνο. Οπότε, τι μου λες ν'αλλάξω; Άμα δεν με εκπαιδεύσουν, δε θα πετάξω ποτέ το αεροπλάνο. Όπως και με το γκομενικό, άμα δε μου μάθει κάποιος/α να μιλάω σε κοπέλα, τι πρεπει να κάνω, τι πρέπει να πω, πως να φερθώ, κλπ., δε θα βρω ποτέ κοπέλα. Απλά τα πράγματα.

*
Sherlock, με το συμπάθειο και χωρίς παρεξήγηση, δε θέλω να συνεχίσουμε τη συζήτηση,* *ΕΚΤΟΣ** αμα θέλεις να με βοηθήσεις πραγματικά.* Θα έλεγα να εξηγήσεις τι κάνεις και τις ρίχνεις τις κοπέλες τόσο εύκολα, χωρίς γενικά σχόλια. Άμα θες να με βοηθήσεις, μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις περισσότερα για την κάτω παράθεση.




> βαλε στο google PUA και βρες σαιτ με ελληνικα..
> και διαβασε τα φορουμ τους..
> τεχνικες προσεγγισης γυναικων,συμπεριφορας,ντυσ ιματος κλπ ειναι..
> δεν τα εχω εφαρμοσει γιατι δεν τα χρειάστηκα αλλα πολλοι ντροπαλοι,βγηκαν προς τα εξω με αυτο τον τροπο...


Μόνο το ντύσιμο ξέρω, τα υπόλοιπα όχι. Αυτοί οι πολλοί ντροπαλοί που λες, τους γνώριζες; Εννοώ, έτυχε να είχες γνωστούς που το έκαναν αυτό;

----------


## Macgyver

Eγω λεω οτι δεν υπαρχουν τεχνικες , αυτα ειναι μπουρδες ...............................αν πας να παραστησεις κατι που δεν εισαι , την πατησες ...............απο την αλλη , δεν υπαρχει εγχειριδιο προσεγγισης γυναικων , ουτε χρειαζονται εξυπναδες , βρισκεις κατι κοινο και αρχιζεις κουβεντουλα με φυσικο τροπο , σαν να μιλας σε εναν αντρα που δεν ξερεις , ουτε κοπλιμεντα , ουτε περιπλοκα πραματα , βρισκεις κατι που εχετε κοινο , αν μιλαμε για ενα συγκεκριμενο μερος , οχι στο δρομο φυσικα , πως σου φαινεται αυτο το μπαρ , αφου πεις τονομα σου , και απευθυνεσαι στον β πληθυντικο , ερχεσθε συχνα εδω ? , ..................................δεν υπαρχει συγκεκριμενος τροπος συμπεριφορας , εισαι ο ευατος σου , ευγενικος , σοβαρος χωρις χαμογελα , το χαμογελο το θεωρω μειον , δεν μου βγαινει εμενα , , λες κατι κοινοτυπο , με φυσικο τροπο , αρχισε απο το φορουμ , βλεπεις οτι στην C.C. αρεσουν οι ταδε ταινιες , στο επομενο ποστ , της αναφερεις μια ταινια παραπλησια με αυτην που της αρεσει , της την προτεινεις , σου απαντα πανω στην ταινια , ξαναλες κατι για την ταινια η μια αλλη , κ.ο.κ. , ειναι σημαντικο να μην παρεκκλινεις απο το αρχικο θεμα , τουλαχιστον στις αρχες , ωστε η ροη ναναι ομαλη , αν σουρθη κανα αστειακι , το πετας κι αυτο , θα φας τα μουτρα σου πλλες φορες , προτου κανεις μια επιτυχημενη προσεγγιση , αυτο ειναι βεβαιον , αλλα καλυτερα να δοκιμαζεις και να τρως τα μουτρα σου , θες 10 φορες , θες 30 φορες , παρα να μην δοκιμασεις ποτε , εκει εισαι χαμενος με Χ κεφαλαιο .............................μην ζητας οδηγιες , εισαι λαθος εξ αρχης ........................για αρχες , κοπανα λιγο αλκοολ , να χαλαρωσεις , σενα μπαρ , και αρχισε να λες οτι κοτσανα σου κατεβει , φυσικα θαποτυχεις , παταγωδως , τι σε νοιαζει τι θα σκεφτει μια αγνωστη για σενα , πενταρα δεν δινεις , δεν εχεις αναγκη την γνωμη της , χεσμενη ( σορυ ) την εχεις , αλλα θαχεις κανει την αρχη , και η αρχη , ειναι το ημισυ του παντος ..........................εισαι αυτος που εισαι , η αξια σου δεν μετριεται με την επιδοκιμασια μερικων γυναικων , η και πολλων , δες τες σαν μεσον εξασκησης και μονον ...............................

----------


## Sherlock

wjsrp συζητηση τελος.

Macgyver κανεις μεγαλο λαθος για το οτι δεν υπαρχουν τεχνικες προσεγγισης..
Μεχρι και σχολες υπαρχουν.
Ξερεις ποσα παιρνει ενας Pick Up Artist για να διδαξει την τεχνικη του σε σεμιναρια pua?

βεβαια ο καθενας ας πιστευει οτι θελει στη ζωη του..
δημοκρατια εχουμε!

----------


## Macgyver

> wjsrp συζητηση τελος.
> 
> Macgyver κανεις μεγαλο λαθος για το οτι δεν υπαρχουν τεχνικες προσεγγισης..
> Μεχρι και σχολες υπαρχουν.
> Ξερεις ποσα παιρνει ενας Pick Up Artist για να διδαξει την τεχνικη του σε σεμιναρια pua?
> 
> βεβαια ο καθενας ας πιστευει οτι θελει στη ζωη του..
> δημοκρατια εχουμε!


Δεν ειπα οτι δεν υπαρχουν , μπορει να υπαρχουν και τεχνικες και σχολες , για να το λες .......................αλλα για να τις εφαρμοσεις , χρειαζεται αυτοπεποιθηση , εκτος και αν υπαρχουν σχολες αυτοπεποιθησης , μπορει και τετοιες να υπαρχουν ...........................................ολα μαθαινονται/βρισκονται σε αυτον τον κοσμο...........απο το να βρισκεις γυναικες , οπλα , ναρκωτικα , η πως να φτιαχνεις εκρηκτικα , υπαρχουν βιβλια , , οπως ειναι ευκολο ναγορασεις ενα οπλο , χωρις αδεια οπλοφοριας , οχι κυνηγετικο φυσικα .....................................τα παντα ειναι προς πωληση , και δεν ειρωνευομαι καθολου ..........................κι εγω μπορω να μαθω σε καποιον να φτιαχνει εκρηκτικα , αλλα δεν το κανω , απλως ξερω να το κανω , και δεν το πουλαω , εσυ πως εμφανιστηκες , ως απο μηχανης θεος , να προσφερθεις να υποδειξεις στα παιδια, πως μπορουν να μαθουν να ριχνουν γυναικες , οχι δωρεαν φυσικα , αυτο ειναι το πολυ περιεργο της υποθεσης .........................................πολυ περιεργη συμπτωση ......

----------


## Sherlock

> Δεν ειπα οτι δεν υπαρχουν , μπορει να υπαρχουν και τεχνικες και σχολες , για να το λες .......................αλλα για να τις εφαρμοσεις , χρειαζεται αυτοπεποιθηση , εκτος και αν υπαρχουν σχολες αυτοπεποιθησης , μπορει και τετοιες να υπαρχουν ...........................................ολα μαθαινονται/βρισκονται σε αυτον τον κοσμο...........απο το να βρισκεις γυναικες , οπλα , ναρκωτικα , η πως να φτιαχνεις εκρηκτικα , υπαρχουν βιβλια , , οπως ειναι ευκολο ναγορασεις ενα οπλο , χωρις αδεια οπλοφοριας , οχι κυνηγετικο φυσικα .....................................τα παντα ειναι προς πωληση , και δεν ειρωνευομαι καθολου ..........................κι εγω μπορω να μαθω σε καποιον να φτιαχνει εκρηκτικα , αλλα δεν το κανω , απλως ξερω να το κανω , και δεν το πουλαω , εσυ πως εμφανιστηκες , ως απο μηχανης θεος , να προσφερθεις να υποδειξεις στα παιδια, πως μπορουν να μαθουν να ριχνουν γυναικες , οχι δωρεαν φυσικα , αυτο ειναι το πολυ περιεργο της υποθεσης .........................................


το εχεις τερματισει?
εγω προσφερθηκα να δειξω κατι?
ρε καταλαβαινεις τι διαβαζεις?
σοβαρεψου γιατι θα ξεφυγει το θεμα και δεν θελω...

και εννοειται πως τους ειπα να ψαξουν μονοι τους στο ιντερνετ για φορουμ και σαιτ για Pua.
Οπως υπαρχει φορουμ για την ψυχολογια και τα θεματα της και εδω γραφουμε.Πληρωνουμε κατι εμεις εδω μεσα?

εννοειται πως σου μαθαινουν και πως να εχεις αυτοπεποιθηση και τα παντα.
Και μπαγλαμαδες να γινονται μαγκες στο πεσιμο...

----------


## Macgyver

Το θεμα εχει ηδη ξεφυγει , φιλε μου .............

----------


## Sherlock

> Το θεμα εχει ηδη ξεφυγει , φιλε μου .............


το εχω διαπιστωσει...
διαβασε καλυτερα τι γραφω και μετα σχολιασε.
και ασχολησου καλα με ενα θεμα,μαθε το και μετα επικρινεις.
δεν γινεται να τα ξερουμε ολα στη ζωη.δεν ειναι κακο να ΜΑΘΕΙΣ πριν ΣΧΟΛΙΑΣΕΙΣ..

----------


## Macgyver

Ξερεις , δεν εχεις να κανεις με κανα αθωο παιδακι , 54 ετων ειμαι , και επιχειρηματιας , δεν γεννηθηκα χθες ..............

----------


## Sherlock

> Ξερεις , δεν εχεις να κανεις με κανα αθωο παιδακι , 54 ετων ειμαι , και επιχειρηματιας , δεν γεννηθηκα χθες ..............


δεν αμφιβάλω.
ουτε εγραψα κατι εναντιον σου.
διαβασε λοιπον προσεκτικα τι εγραψα,κανε την ερευνα σου στο ιντερνετ και μετα το συζηταμε...

----------


## Macgyver

Να συζητησουμε , τι ? ξερω να ριχνω γυναικες....................ανευ μαθηματων , και ' ειδικων ' .............θες να σε μαθω να φτιαχνεις astrolite G , nitromathanol , RDX ?

----------


## Sherlock

> Να συζητησουμε , τι ? ξερω να ριχνω γυναικες....................ανευ μαθηματων , και ' ειδικων ' ...............θες να σε μαθω να φτιαχνεις astrolite G , nitromethanol , RDX ?


και εγω γνωριζω και πιστευω πως σε καποιους ανθρωπους ειναι εμφυτο.
αλλα δεν ειναι ολοι γεννημενοι με το "να το εχουν"...

τελοσπαντων...

καλημερα!

----------


## arntaben

> Να συζητησουμε , τι ? ξερω να ριχνω γυναικες....................ανευ μαθηματων , και ' ειδικων ' ...............θες να σε μαθω να φτιαχνεις astrolite G , nitromethanol , RDX ?


Παντως εγω ενα racing fuel θα ηθελα να το μαθω  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Macgyver

Οταν αρχισεις dragster , εκει θα το χρειαστεις , ασε που η αεροπορικη βενζινη , για τα μονοκινητηρια/δικινητηρια ελικοφορα , ειναι 140 οκτανιων !! τα πολιτικα τζετ , καινε κηροζινη ( φωτιστικο πετρελαιο ) .............................ο Μacgyver παντως ειναι ο καταλληλοτερος για τετοια ιδιοσκευασματα !!

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> και εγω γνωριζω και πιστευω πως σε καποιους ανθρωπους ειναι εμφυτο.
> αλλα δεν ειναι ολοι γεννημενοι με το "να το εχουν"...


Αυτό ναι, αληθεύει. Ούτε έμφυτο μου είναι, ούτε είμαι γεννημένος να το έχω. Το παραδέχομαι.



υ.γ. Είσαι δάσκαλος PUA;

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Eγω λεω οτι δεν υπαρχουν τεχνικες , αυτα ειναι μπουρδες ...............................αν πας να παραστησεις κατι που δεν εισαι , την πατησες ...............απο την αλλη , δεν υπαρχει εγχειριδιο προσεγγισης γυναικων , ουτε χρειαζονται εξυπναδες , βρισκεις κατι κοινο και αρχιζεις κουβεντουλα με φυσικο τροπο , σαν να μιλας σε εναν αντρα που δεν ξερεις , ουτε κοπλιμεντα , ουτε περιπλοκα πραματα , βρισκεις κατι που εχετε κοινο , αν μιλαμε για ενα συγκεκριμενο μερος , οχι στο δρομο φυσικα , πως σου φαινεται αυτο το μπαρ , αφου πεις τονομα σου , και απευθυνεσαι στον β πληθυντικο , ερχεσθε συχνα εδω ? , ..................................δεν υπαρχει συγκεκριμενος τροπος συμπεριφορας , εισαι ο ευατος σου , ευγενικος , σοβαρος χωρις χαμογελα , λες κατι κοινοτυπο , με φυσικο τροπο , αρχισε απο το φορουμ , βλεπεις οτι στην C.C. αρεσουν οι ταδε ταινιες , στο επομενο ποστ , της αναφερεις μια ταινια παραπλησια με αυτην που της αρεσει , της την προτεινεις , σου απαντα πανω στην ταινια , ξαναλες κατι για την ταινια η μια αλλη , κ.ο.κ. , ειναι σημαντικο να μην παρεκκλινεις απο το αρχικο θεμα , τουλαχιστον στις αρχες , ωστε η ροη ναναι ομαλη , αν σουρθη κανα αστειακι , το πετας κι αυτο ,


Όντως, το να υποκριθείς κάτι που δεν είσαι, δεν είναι λύση. Άγνωστη κοπέλα στο δρόμο, το ίδιο μου είναι είτε είναι σε μπαρ, καφετέρια, club, παραλία, κλπ. Εγώ εκτός απο ντροπαλός, είμαι κλειστός και εσωστρεφής. Μέγκα μείον μου. Έχουν ελπίδα οι εσωστρεφής και κλειστοί χαρακτήρες;




> το χαμογελο το θεωρω μειον , δεν μου βγαινει εμενα , ,


Κι εγώ με το χαμόγελο δεν τα πάω καθόλου καλά. Άμα δε μου βγει με φυσικό τρόπο και προσπαθήσω να το προσποιηθώ, είναι σαν να έχω δυσκοιλιότητα στο πρόσωπο.




> θα φας τα μουτρα σου πλλες φορες , προτου κανεις μια επιτυχημενη προσεγγιση , αυτο ειναι βεβαιον , αλλα καλυτερα να δοκιμαζεις και να τρως τα μουτρα σου , θες 10 φορες , θες 30 φορες , παρα να μην δοκιμασεις ποτε , εκει εισαι χαμενος με Χ κεφαλαιο .............................μην ζητας οδηγιες , εισαι λαθος εξ αρχης ........................για αρχες , κοπανα λιγο αλκοολ , να χαλαρωσεις , σενα μπαρ , και αρχισε να λες οτι κοτσανα σου κατεβει , φυσικα θαποτυχεις , παταγωδως , τι σε νοιαζει τι θα σκεφτει μια αγνωστη για σενα , πενταρα δεν δινεις , δεν εχεις αναγκη την γνωμη της , χεσμενη ( σορυ ) την εχεις , αλλα θαχεις κανει την αρχη , και η αρχη , ειναι το ημισυ του παντος ..........................εισαι αυτος που εισαι , η αξια σου δεν μετριεται με την επιδοκιμασια μερικων γυναικων , η και πολλων , δες τες σαν μεσον εξασκησης και μονον ...............................


Έχω φάει τα μούτρα μου άπειρες φορές σε σημείο να χτυπάω το κεφάλι μου. Και φυσικά, αυτά έχουν συνεισφέρει στην διόγκωση της κατάθλψής μου. Γι'αυτό και χρειάζομαι εξεζητημένη βοήθεια στο γκομενικό τομέα.

----------


## Deleted-150217

> αγαπητοι μου, 
> για να σας παρηγορησω λιγο επειδη διακρινω μια απελπισια στις συνομιλιες σας, 
> ειμαι 62 ετων και μονος! 
> θυμαμαι το εαυτο μου μονο απο τοτε που αυτονομηθηκα απο το γονεικο περιβαλον ,εδω και δεκαετιες. 
> σας πληροφορω οτι αισθανομαι καλα,ηρεμος και με ενδιαφερον για την ζωη. 
> δεν αισθανομαι καποιο συμπλεγμα για την θεση μου στην κοινωνια μας ,και δεν με ενδιαφερει ιδιαιτερα εαν θα εχω καποια παρεα για να κανω κατι που θελω. 
> μαλιστα πολλες φορες περασα καλυτερα μονος ,παρα με την παρεα φιλων που πηρα μαζι μου για να μην παρεξηγηθουν.
> εχω την ρουτινα μου (βεβαια ακομη παω στην δουλεια μου για να διαφοροποιω επαρκως την καθημερινοτητα μου ),κανω τα ταξιδια μου στις χωρες που με ενδιαφερουν 2-3 φορες τον χρονο, κοιμαμαι οποτε θελω και παω οπου θελω χωρις να ρωταω κανενα. 
> επομενως η αποψη μου ειναι οτι πως περναμε στην ζωη μας ,καλα η ασχημα ,εξαρταται απο εμας. 
> ...


Κύριε Κώστα θα σας μιλήσω στον πληθυντικό γιατί πάντα σέβομαι και μιλάω έτσι στους μεγαλύτερους μου.Η γνώμη μου είναι πως βαθιά μέσα σας δεν περνάτε καλά μόνος σας και μετά απο τόσα χρόνια σας έχετε πείσει και συνηθίσει ότι περνάτε καλά.Δεν έχετε δει μάλλον πως είναι να βρίσκεσθε στην άλλη πλευρά και γιαυτό προσπαθείτε να νιώθετε καλά με αυτό που είστε.Απόλυτα λογικό και πολύ καλά κάνετε.
Και τέλος να πω ότι κανείς νοήμων άνθρωπος με 0 προβλήματα δε θα αφήσει την καλή του ζωή για να κάτσει να γράψει οτιδήποτε σε ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογίας.Οσοι ασχολούνται εδώ μέσα είτε κλαιγόμενοι,ειτε προσπαθώντας να βοηθήσουν τους άλλους κατιτις τους χάλασε στη πορεία της "τέλειας" ή μη ζωής τους και βρέθηκαν σε ένα τέτοιο χώρο.Αρα θεωρώ λιγάκι άτοπο το να βρίσκετε κάποιος εδώ μέσα και να γράφει ωσάν ευτυχισμένος άνθρωπος..δυσκολεύομαι πραγματικά να πιστέψω την τόση ευτυχία κάποιος να την γράφει σε ένα τέτοιο μέρος

----------


## zerox

Γεια και από μένα  :Smile:  Δε νομίζω πως περιμένεις να ακούσεις τρόπους προσέγγισης, αφού (θέλω να πιστεύω πως) θα τους έχεις δοκιμάσει όλους. Είχα προσπαθήσει να αναφέρω και στον wjsrp μερικούς, αλλά μάλλον δεν είναι εκεί το εμπόδιο. Αφού αναφέρεις και την "κοινωνική φοβία" που πίστεψέ με τη γνωρίζω πολύ καλά, τότε μάλλον πρέπει να απευθυνθείς σε ειδικό. Αν το θέμα σου δεν περιορίζεται στα ερωτικά (που και μόνο αυτό να ήταν, πάλι θα μπορούσαμε να μιλήσουμε για ειδική φοβία), αλλά νιώθεις συστολή και σε άλλους τομείς, τότε ίσως πρέπει να το αντιμετωπίσεις ως φοβία. Βέβαια δε μπορώ να παραβλέψω το ζήτημα της παρθενιάς. Δε λέω ότι άμα σταματήσεις να είσαι παρθένος, θα λυθεί το ζήτημα ως δια μαγείας, θα αποκτήσεις τρομερή αυτοπεποίθηση και θα μιλάς κάθε μέρα με 10 διαφορετικές κοπέλες.. ούτε καν. Αλλά τουλάχιστον δε θα έχεις κάτι να κρύψεις, κάτι για το οποίο νιώθεις άβολα. Φαντάζομαι ότι θα φύγει έστω ένα μικρό (μεγάλο κατά τη γνώμη μου) βάρος από μέσα σου, που συντηρεί αυτή τη φοβία. Τον πληρωμένο έρωτα τον απέρριψες πολύ εύκολα. Δε σου λέω να το κάνεις χόμπυ, ούτε να πας σε οίκο ανοχής που δεν ξέρεις τι κρύβεται από πίσω (την ιστορία της κοπέλας εννοώ) και θα σε περιμένουν άλλοι δέκα ό,τι να΄ναι απ' έξω. Αλλά υπάρχουν και οι βίζιτες. Μπορείς να πληρώσεις (σίγουρα πολύ παραπάνω) και να είσαι αρκετά πιο άνετος από θέμα χώρου, χρόνου και κατάστασης γενικότερα. Μπορείς να εξηγήσεις στην κοπέλα γιατί το κάνεις και να σε κατευθύνει εκείνη. Και πάλι δε λέω ότι θα σου λυθεί το πρόβλημα, αλλά τουλάχιστον δε θα ξεκινάς από το 0.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Γεια και από μένα  Δε νομίζω πως περιμένεις να ακούσεις τρόπους προσέγγισης, αφού (θέλω να πιστεύω πως) θα τους έχεις δοκιμάσει όλους.


Καλησπέρα και σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για την κατανόηση. :Smile:  Έτσι ακριβώς είναι. Τά'χω δοκιμάσει όλα, και διαπίστωσα οτι τελικά κοροϊδεύω τον εαυτό μου. Δεν τό'χω καθόλου με το φλερτ και το καμάκι. Δεν παίζει να υπάρχει χειρότερος άντρας απο'μένα στο φλερτ και καμάκι. Αυτό προσπαθώ να εξηγήσω τόσο καιρό.




> Είχα προσπαθήσει να αναφέρω και στον wjsrp μερικούς, αλλά μάλλον δεν είναι εκεί το εμπόδιο. Αφού αναφέρεις και την "κοινωνική φοβία" που πίστεψέ με τη γνωρίζω πολύ καλά, τότε μάλλον πρέπει να απευθυνθείς σε ειδικό.


Στο κοινωνική φοβία, απλά γράφω επειδή το βρήκα και απντάω, κλπ. Δυστυχώς, δεν είναι λύση ο ειδικός για εμένα καθώς ξέρω που είναι το πρόβλημα (στο ερωτικό). 




> Αν το θέμα σου δεν περιορίζεται στα ερωτικά (που και μόνο αυτό να ήταν, πάλι θα μπορούσαμε να μιλήσουμε για ειδική φοβία), αλλά νιώθεις συστολή και σε άλλους τομείς, τότε ίσως πρέπει να το αντιμετωπίσεις ως φοβία. Βέβαια δε μπορώ να παραβλέψω το ζήτημα της παρθενιάς.


Δεν είναι το πρόβλημά μου η φοβία τόσο πολύ, άλλα ο ερωτικός τομέας γενικά. Εκείνο είναι που ξεχωρίζει.




> Δε λέω ότι άμα σταματήσεις να είσαι παρθένος, θα λυθεί το ζήτημα ως δια μαγείας, θα αποκτήσεις τρομερή αυτοπεποίθηση και θα μιλάς κάθε μέρα με 10 διαφορετικές κοπέλες.. ούτε καν. Αλλά τουλάχιστον δε θα έχεις κάτι να κρύψεις, κάτι για το οποίο νιώθεις άβολα. Φαντάζομαι ότι θα φύγει έστω ένα μικρό (μεγάλο κατά τη γνώμη μου) βάρος από μέσα σου, που συντηρεί αυτή τη φοβία.


Σίγουρα δε θα γίνω Roger Moore μετά απο μία "νίκη", άλλα ξέρω οτι θα μπορώ απο'κει και πέρα πολύ πιο εύκολα σε σχέση με τώρα, και σταδιακά, όσο "νικάω", τόσο θα αυξάνεται η αυτοπεποίθησή μου και θα αποδίδω όλο και καλύτερα όσο περνάει ο καιρός (ενώ πάω καλά πάντα).

----------


## zerox

Αυτό για τη φοβία το είπα για τον Γιάννη, μόνο γιατί το ανέφερε στον τίτλο. Θέλω να πω πως αν νιώθει έτσι και σε άλλους τομείς, τότε ίσως το ερωτικό είναι ένα επί μέρους πρόβλημα μιας γενικότερης κατάστασης. Μπορεί να νιώθει γενικότερα συστολή ή χωρίς άνεση, αλλά στο ερωτικό μόνο να αγγίζει κόκκινο. Δεν ξέρω, ο ίδιος μόνο μπορεί να πει. Όπως και να έχει ο ειδικός δεν ενδείκνυται μόνο για τα "σοβαρά προβλήματα", αλλά και για εκείνα που παραμένουν για καιρό άλυτα ή που δε λύνονται μόνο από ατομική προσπάθεια και φιλικές συμβουλές. Μπορεί να βοηθήσει ακόμα και ως απλός σύμβουλος, όταν ένα θέμα δεν είναι τόσο απλό και τόσο εύκολα διαχειρίσιμο. 




> Σίγουρα δε θα γίνω Roger Moore μετά απο μία "νίκη", άλλα ξέρω οτι θα μπορώ απο'κει και πέρα πολύ πιο εύκολα σε σχέση με τώρα


 Γι' αυτό μίλησα για την παρθενιά. Σίγουρα μέχρι να αποκτήσεις άνεση, χρειάζονται άλλα 100 βήματα, αλλά πρέπει να σκεφτείς ποια είναι αυτά. Και από ποια θα ξεκινήσεις. Δε μπορείς να ανέβεις όλο το βουνό με μια δρασκελιά. Έθεσα την παρθενιά ως πρώτο βήμα, γιατί από τη δική μου οπτική γωνία, φαίνεται και πολύ σημαντικό, αλλά και πιο εύκολο (μιας που είναι το μόνο που μπορεί να λυθεί και με τον τρόπο που ανέφερα)

----------


## zerox

Επίσης είναι σημαντικό να βρεις συγκεκριμένα όλα αυτά που σε κάνουν να παγώνεις εκείνη την ώρα. Τι σκέφτεσαι? Τι νιώθεις?

----------


## kostas62

> Κύριε Κώστα θα σας μιλήσω στον πληθυντικό γιατί πάντα σέβομαι και μιλάω έτσι στους μεγαλύτερους μου.Η γνώμη μου είναι πως βαθιά μέσα σας δεν περνάτε καλά μόνος σας και μετά απο τόσα χρόνια σας έχετε πείσει και συνηθίσει ότι περνάτε καλά.Δεν έχετε δει μάλλον πως είναι να βρίσκεσθε στην άλλη πλευρά και γιαυτό προσπαθείτε να νιώθετε καλά με αυτό που είστε.Απόλυτα λογικό και πολύ καλά κάνετε.
> Και τέλος να πω ότι κανείς νοήμων άνθρωπος με 0 προβλήματα δε θα αφήσει την καλή του ζωή για να κάτσει νγράψει οτιδήποτε σε ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογίας.Οσοι ασχολούνται εδώ μέσα είτε κλαιγόμενοι,ειτε προσπαθώντας να βοηθήσουν τους άλλους κατιτις τους χάλασε στη πορεία της "τέλειας" ή μη ζωής τους και βρέθηκαν σε ένα τέτοιο χώρο.Αρα θεωρώ λιγάκι άτοπο το να βρίσκετε κάποιος εδώ μέσα και να γράφει ωσάν ευτυχισμένος άνθρωπος..δυσκολεύομαι πραγματικά να πιστέψω την τόση ευτυχία κάποιος να την γράφει σε ένα τέτοιο μέρος


ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου και την ευγενεια σου. 
σιγουρα δεν εχω 0 προβληματα ,και αν εχεις δει μερικα προηγουμενα posts μου ,πριν αρκετα χρονια περασα μια πολυ σοβαρη νευρικη εξαντληση ,λογω της πολυ απαιτητικης δουλειας μου, απο την οποια παραλιγο να διαλυθω ,και συνηλθα με πολυ κοπο! 
ετσι με ενδιαφερον διαβαζω εδω παρομοια θεματα των συμπολιτων μας. 

μετα ομως απο αυτη την περιπετεια μου ,συνηδειτοποιησα οτι ειμαστε περαστικοι σε αυτη την ζωη ,και δεν χρειαζεται να την περασω μιζερα επειδη πρεπει να συμβιβαζομαι με τα κοινωνικα στερεοτυπα. 
ετσι ο οργανισμος μου αντεδρασε, και συμβιβαστηκε με αυτο τον τροπο ζωης, ωστε να αισθανομαι καλα. 
με τις ευχες μου για καλη υγεια και προκοπη στην ζωη σου -Κωστας

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Επίσης είναι σημαντικό να βρεις συγκεκριμένα όλα αυτά που σε κάνουν να παγώνεις εκείνη την ώρα. Τι σκέφτεσαι? Τι νιώθεις?


Παγώνω βασικά, επειδή δεν ξέρω τι να πω και οτι δε μου βγαίνει μιλιά. Μουγκός γίνομαι όταν είναι να μιλήσω σε υποψήφια κοπέλα για εμένα.

----------


## zerox

> Παγώνω βασικά, επειδή δεν ξέρω τι να πω και οτι δε μου βγαίνει μιλιά. Μουγκός γίνομαι όταν είναι να μιλήσω σε υποψήφια κοπέλα για εμένα.


Το να μη σου βγαίνει μιλιά είναι και πάλι το αποτέλεσμα. Όχι η αιτία. Αυτό που λέω είναι τι σκέψεις/συναισθήματα σε οδηγούν σε αυτό το αποτέλεσμα, του να μην ξέρεις τι να πεις, να παγώνεις κ.τ.λ. Στο να συνειδητοποιήσεις και μετά να διαχειριστείς αυτά τα πράγματα για παράδειγμα, μπορεί να βοηθήσει πολύ ο ειδικός που έλεγα.

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Το να μη σου βγαίνει μιλιά είναι και πάλι το αποτέλεσμα. Όχι η αιτία. Αυτό που λέω είναι τι σκέψεις/συναισθήματα σε οδηγούν σε αυτό το αποτέλεσμα, του να μην ξέρεις τι να πεις, να παγώνεις κ.τ.λ.


Αυτό που με οδηγεί εκεί είναι οτι πραγματικά δεν ξέρω να πω τίποτα. Μπορεί και να το κάνει και το άγχος, το οποίο εκείνη τη στιγμή (όταν έρχομαι αντιμέτωπος με υποψήφια) έρχεται πάρα πολύ έντονα με φυσικό και αυθόρμητο τρόπο.




> Στο να συνειδητοποιήσεις και μετά να διαχειριστείς αυτά τα πράγματα για παράδειγμα, μπορεί να βοηθήσει πολύ ο ειδικός που έλεγα.


Δε θα με βοηθήσει αυτό επειδή γνωρίζω ποιό είναι το πρόβλημά μου (η απελπισία μου).

----------


## Deleted-150217

Η απελπισία σου είναι τώρα στα 30.Μέχρι να φτάσεις εκεί τι σε κρατούσε απο το να κάνεις άπειρες προσπάθειες μέχρι να πετύχεις το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα;

----------


## Macgyver

> Κύριε Κώστα θα σας μιλήσω στον πληθυντικό γιατί πάντα σέβομαι και μιλάω έτσι στους μεγαλύτερους μου..δυσκολεύομαι πραγματικά να πιστέψω την τόση ευτυχία κάποιος να την γράφει σε ένα τέτοιο μέρος




Δεν εχεις παει 62 , δεν μπορεις να κρινεις ..............εχω δει ενα διαγραμμα ευτυχιας , κανει ενα πηκ στα 22-25, μετα αρχιζει η πτωση , με το ναδιρ στα 50-52 , ξανανεβαινει η γραμμη υστερα , στα 68-70 , ξανακανει το πηκ των 20-25 , και μετα ξαναρχιζει η πτωση , μπορω να επιβεβαιωσω οτι τα 50 -52 μου , ηταν η χειροτερη περιοδος της ζωης μου , ανευ λογου και αιτιας , και μετα παω αποο το καλο στο καλυτερο .............

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Η απελπισία σου είναι τώρα στα 30.Μέχρι να φτάσεις εκεί τι σε κρατούσε απο το να κάνεις άπειρες προσπάθειες μέχρι να πετύχεις το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα;


Ίσως δε διευκρίνησα σωστά. Η απελπισία μου υπήρχε απο πολύ πιο παλιά. Τώρα απλά χειροτερεύει όσο περνάνε τα χρόνια. Αυτό που με κρατούσε ήταν το ίδιο με παλιά, δηλαδή οτι δεν ξέρω τι να πω σε άγνωστη κοπέλα. Ποτέ δεν το είχα στο φλερτ και καμάκι, όπως και ποτέ δεν είχα αυτοπεποίθηση και λέγειν. Ήμουν ανέκαθεν κλειστός και εσωστρεφής.

----------


## Deleted-150217

Ούτε με κάποια γνωστή σου; πχ φίλη φίλης,συμμαθήτρια,συμφοιτή τρια,συνάδελφο κτλ; σου έτυχε ποτέ να σου κάνουν κάτι σαν "προξενειό"; να περιμένει δηλαδή κάποια να πας να της μιλήσεις;

----------


## deleted-member17-03-2016

> Ούτε με κάποια γνωστή σου; πχ φίλη φίλης,συμμαθήτρια,συμφοιτή τρια,συνάδελφο κτλ;


Όταν την βλέπω σαν υποψήφια κοπέλα, πάλι κολλάω.




> σου έτυχε ποτέ να σου κάνουν κάτι σαν "προξενειό"; να περιμένει δηλαδή κάποια να πας να της μιλήσεις;


Να βγούμε έξω εγώ, ένας φίλος μου, και μια φίλη του που μου θα μου γνωρίσει; Αν εννοείς αυτό, ναι, έχει γίνει, άλλα πάρα πολύ λίγες φορές λόγω οτι ούτε αυτοί έχουν διαθέσιμες κοπέλες. Λαι φυσικά, απέτυχα κι εκεί.




*@ admforall, Μια παράκληση. Θα ήθελα να συνεχίσουμε αυτή τη συζήτηση στο θέμα μου ΕΔΩ γιατί δε θέλω να βγούμε off-topic στο θέμα του φίλου giannis_90. Ευχαριστώ.*

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Φίλε,και εγώ 21 είμαι και δεν πάει άλλο.

----------


## giannis_90

Όπως είπα και στην αρχή, εάν χρειαστεί να αναλύσω κάποια πτυχή του παρελθόντος μου (ιστορικό) , έτσι ώστε να καταλάβετε καλύτερα την κατάντια μου τώρα , ευχαρίστως να το κάνω , αν ζητηθεί από κάποιον ειδικό ή κάποιον που θέλει να βοηθήσει.


Στο πρόβλημα τώρα, ο κολλητός μου μού είπε ότι για να βρω κοπέλα , πρέπει να την γνωρίσω από κοινές παρέες , πράγμα το οποίο είναι αδύνατον , διότι στην παρέα μου δεν υπάρχει κάποιο κορίτσι, ούτε ο φίλος μου έχει κάποια γνωστή του για να μου κάνει κατάσταση που λένε.

Και στο θέμα της παρέας έχω πρόβλημα μεγάλο διότι πιστεύω ότι οι παρέες , ειδικά στα αμφιθέατρα των σχολών , σχηματίζονται μόνο στην αρχή του ακαδημαϊκού έτους , μετά δεν μπορείς να "χωθείς" κάπου, είσαι απλά ανεπιθύμητος.

Δηλαδή τι; Είναι τόσο εύκολο να πιάσεις την κουβέντα σε κάποια γυναικοπαρέα που δεν σε ξέρει καθόλου; Και το χειρότερο είναι ότι αν καταλάβουν τις προθέσεις μου , θα σκεφτούνε ότι είμαι λιγούρης και άντε γεια μετά!

Κάποιος είχε ρωτήσει πως είμαι εμφανισιακά , κακά τα ψέματα , η εξωτερική εμφάνιση παίζει ρόλο στην πρώτη εντύπωση. Δεν είμαι καθόλου ελκυστικός , καθώς φοράω γυαλιά, έχω μακρουλό πρόσωπο, είμαι ωχρός , ύψος 1.80 , βάρος 110 κιλά (έχω κοιλίτσα , ναι) και αρκετή τριχόπτωση στα μπροστινά μαλλιά.

----------


## psy me

Δεν ξέρω τι να πρωτο-γράψω, γιατί διάβασα όλα τα ποστ. Νομίζω πως οι τεχνικές θέλουν και...τεχνική για να τις ακολουθήσεις. Δηλαδή ουσιαστικά πρέπει να εκπαιδευτείς για να εκπαιδευτείς. Είναι τελείως χαζό να παριστάνει κανείς κάτι που δεν είναι, γιατί πρώτον, φαίνεται και έπειτα, που θα οδηγήσει; Καλύτερο είναι κανείς να κάνει πράγματα για τον εαυτό του που ούτως ή άλλως τα θέλει και κάπου εκεί..θα χτυπήσει και η πόρτα, αρκεί να το καταλάβεις. Εγώ υστερόχρονα βέβαια, κατάλαβα ότι υπήρχαν επιτυχίες σε περίοδο που ήμουν απορροφημένος στη...μιζέρια μου και τη δυστυχία. Φυσικά ,δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα τότε.

προσωπικά δεν ξέρω καν αν θέλω να έχω κάτι. Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που λέω "γιατί, τι νόημα έχει;" .Και για διάφορους λόγους-που δεν θα γράψω σε αυτό το πόστ για να μην είναι μεγάλο- αισθάνομαι μια αποστροφή για τις κοινωνικές σχέσεις. Δεν μπορώ να κρίνω για τις προσωπικές, όμως και αυτές τις έχω απομυθοποιήσει. Σκέφτομαι,δηλαδή, ότι δεν είναι τίποτα παραπάνω από χρονικά καθυστερημένη υποκρισία.Εμένα μου αρέσει το μοντέλο ζωής του Κώστα 62, ακόμα και αν ισχύει το εύστοχο σχόλιο που γράφτηκε. γιατί ακόμα και έτσι, καλύτερα μια ψευδεπίγραφη ηρεμία από καθόλου ηρεμία ή από ηρεμία που επίσης είναι ψεύτικη.Απλά ,αγαπητέ Κώστα, μιας και αναφέρθηκα στην περίπτωση, νομίζω είναι σημαντικό να θωρακίσεις την πηγή της ηρεμίας σου γιατί σε ενδεχόμενη αναμπουμπούλα μπορεί να απογοητευτείς και να αισθανθείς-παροδικά, πιστεύω- ότι κορόϊδευες τον εαυτό σου.

----------


## trelokotsos

> ολες μου οι 
> φιλες εχουν ξεπαρθενιαστει εδω κ καιρο, μονο εγω εμεινα, εκτος του οτι ντρεπομαι, στεναχωριεμαι κιολας. Αλλοι στην ηλικια μου έχουν οικογένεια και γω ειμαι ακομα παρθένα.


Δυστυχώς ο σύγχρονος τρόπος ζωής, οι σύγχρονες αντιλήψεις που κυριαρχούν (περι εύκολου και γρήγορου σεξ, υποτίμηση του συναισθηματικού μέρους σε μια σχέση κλπ)
έχουν οδηγήσει σε λάθος πρότυπα, άσε που έχει διογκωθεί το θέμα του σεξ. Όλοι ασχολούνται με αυτό (πως θα το κάνουν, με ποιον θα το κάνουν, που, πόσες φορες κλπ)
με αποτέλεσμα να μετράνε βέβαια πολύ περίσσοτερο απ' όσο θα έπρεπε πια παράγοντες όπως η εξωτερική εμφάνιση, οι τεχνικές , η εμπειρία και διάφορες άλλες -συγγνώμη που θα το πω- μπούρδες!!

Σαν αποτέλεσμα λοιπόν όλοι εσείς που γράφετε εδώ διακατέχεστε από σύνδρομα, κόμπλεξ, ανασφάλεια, διστακτικότητα κλπ γιατί με βάση τα κοινωνικά πρότυπα δεν είστε 
γ@#@#δες...

Εγώ λέω να μην νιώθετε άσχημα, βρείτε τα με τον εαυτό σας, κάντε πράγματα που σας αρέσουν, βγείτε έξω , χαρείτε κι αν τύχει και δείτε κάποιον-α που σας αρέσει ή ακόμα καλύτερα ερωτευτείτε θα έρθει φυσιολογικά. Αν βρείτε ανταπόκριση φυσικά και από τον άλλον αλλά μάλλον αυτό θα το καταλάβετε και μόνοι σας.Αν πάλι βρείτε κάποιον-α που σας απορρίψει γι αυτό το λόγο έ τότε ρίχτε του-της μια μούτζα γιατί πάει να πει ότι δεν αξίζει για σας και προχωρείστε παρακάτω.

Και η ηλικία δε παίζει ρόλο, 20?25?30? ας είναι. Υπάρχει νόμος που να λέει ότι πρέπει να το έχεις κάνει από τα 12-15??
αλλιώς τι? είσαι αποτυχημένος?βλάκας? κατώτερος? πρέπει να τιμωρηθείς ή να εξευτελιστείς δημοσίως στην Πλατεία Συντάγματος? 
όχι σε καμία περίπτωση!! απλώς δεν έτυχε, δεν ήρθε η κατάλληλη στιγμή ή εμπάσει περίπτωση ρε παιδάκι μου τη βρίσκεις αλλιώς και δεν ήρθε η ώρα του ακόμα για σένα για τους χ,ψ λόγους. 
Γιατί έτσι είσαι εσύ , δεν είσαι σαν τους άλλους γιατί είσαι διαφορετικός και δε θα δώσεις και λογαριασμό σε κανέναν. Ούτε χρειάζεται να αναζητούμε επιβεβαίωση μέσα από αυτό. Υπάρχουν και άλλα πράγματα στη ζωή μας που αξίζουν εξίσου ή και περισσότερο από αυτό.

Γι αυτό Gupsy Cello απαντάω σε σένα μόνο ατομικα επειδή είσαι γυναίκα. Δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος ούτε να ντρέπεσαι όυτε να στενοχωριέσαι, αν είναι δυνατόν!!
Δε ξέρω τις φίλες σου αλλά ενδεχομένως να πρέπει να ντρέπονται αυτές και όχι εσύ!!αναλόγως βέβαια του τι κάνουν, μπορεί να είναι καλά κορίτσια..
Και υπάρχουν πολλοί περισσότεροι άνθρωποι απ'ότι νομίζεις (και κοπέλες) εκεί έξω που είναι σαν κι εσένα κι ούτε θα γίνεις καλύτερος άνθρωπος αν ξεπαρθενευτείς που λες,
ούτε πιο ολοκληρωμένος, ούτε θα λύσεις όλα σου τα προβλήματα ούτε θα ανέβει το κύρος σου η υπόληψη σου, το ίματζ σου ή ότι άλλο τέλοσπάντων μπορεί να νομίζεις.

Συγγνώμη που έγραψα πολλά και αν παρεξηγηθώ αλλά ένιωσα ότι πρέπει να ακουστεί και μια άλλη γνώμη.

----------


## kostas62

> Δεν ξέρω τι να πρωτο-γράψω, γιατί διάβασα όλα τα ποστ. Νομίζω πως οι τεχνικές θέλουν και...τεχνική για να τις ακολουθήσεις. Δηλαδή ουσιαστικά πρέπει να εκπαιδευτείς για να εκπαιδευτείς. Είναι τελείως χαζό να παριστάνει κανείς κάτι που δεν είναι, γιατί πρώτον, φαίνεται και έπειτα, που θα οδηγήσει; Καλύτερο είναι κανείς να κάνει πράγματα για τον εαυτό του που ούτως ή άλλως τα θέλει και κάπου εκεί..θα χτυπήσει και η πόρτα, αρκεί να το καταλάβεις. Εγώ υστερόχρονα βέβαια, κατάλαβα ότι υπήρχαν επιτυχίες σε περίοδο που ήμουν απορροφημένος στη...μιζέρια μου και τη δυστυχία. Φυσικά ,δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα τότε.
> 
> προσωπικά δεν ξέρω καν αν θέλω να έχω κάτι. Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που λέω "γιατί, τι νόημα έχει;" .Και για διάφορους λόγους-που δεν θα γράψω σε αυτό το πόστ για να μην είναι μεγάλο- αισθάνομαι μια αποστροφή για τις κοινωνικές σχέσεις. Δεν μπορώ να κρίνω για τις προσωπικές, όμως και αυτές τις έχω απομυθοποιήσει. Σκέφτομαι,δηλαδή, ότι δεν είναι τίποτα παραπάνω από χρονικά καθυστερημένη υποκρισία.Εμένα μου αρέσει το μοντέλο ζωής του Κώστα 62, ακόμα και αν ισχύει το εύστοχο σχόλιο που γράφτηκε. γιατί ακόμα και έτσι, καλύτερα μια ψευδεπίγραφη ηρεμία από καθόλου ηρεμία ή από ηρεμία που επίσης είναι ψεύτικη.Απλά ,αγαπητέ Κώστα, μιας και αναφέρθηκα στην περίπτωση, νομίζω είναι σημαντικό να θωρακίσεις την πηγή της ηρεμίας σου γιατί σε ενδεχόμενη αναμπουμπούλα μπορεί να απογοητευτείς και να αισθανθείς-παροδικά, πιστεύω- ότι κορόϊδευες τον εαυτό σου.


ευχαριστω για την συμβουλη σου που μολις διαβασα. 
βεβαιως και το εχω υπ οψιν μου ,και οντως μπορει να συμβει. 
παντως εχω περασει εκτοτε απο πολλες αναμπουμπουλες ,και δεν εχω διαταραχτει ως τωρα τουλαχιστον!
το μελλον για τον καθενα μας ειναι αβεβαιο ,το εχω αποδεχθει αυτο ,και οτι ειναι να ελθει ας ελθει.
τοτε θα το αντιμετωπισω κσι δεν θα ανησυχω απο τωρα. 
σημερα κατεθεσα και την αιτηση συνταξιοδοτησης μου ,αλλα θα συνεχισω και την εργασια μου μια που και η εταιρεια μου το θελει ,και εγω αντλω ακομη ικανοποιηση απο την απασχοληση μου εκει . 
καλη προοδο στην ζωη σου -Κωστας

----------


## stefamw

Εγω επισης εχω το ιδιο προβλημα, ειμαι 24 και ακομα περθενος.
Πασχω απο κοινωνικη φοβια, και ειχα τις ευκαιριες μου. Ηταν 3-4 ευκαιριες που ειχα. Ειμαι εμφανισημος μπορω να πω και με κοιτανε κοπελες. Κλασσικος 24αρης με το χιπστερ μαλλι και το περιποιημενο μουσι.
Αλλα λογω της φοβιας ποτε δεν μπορεσα να κανω κατι, τις ειχα τις κοπελες σερβιρισμενες στο πιατο, ειτε μεσω φιλων ειτε online. Πριν ανακαλυψω τις βενζοδιαζεπινες το να βγω ραντεβου ηταν λες και ελεγες σε υψοφοβικο να κανει ελευθερη πτωση. 
Αφου ανακαλυψα τα ηρεμιστικα, το μονο που καταφερα ηταν να καλυψω το αγχος και τα συμπτωματα του, τα χερια που τρεμουν, προσωπο που κοκκινιζει, αδυναμια να μιλησω ή να βρω οτιδηποτε να πω γιατι ειμαι σφιγμενος.
Το μονο που καταφερα ηταν να ξαναβγω με κοπελες υπο την επηρεια ζαναξ ή ταβορ και να ειμαι σαν ζομπι. Προφανως αυτη η εικονα δεν αρεσε στις κοπελες (και δεν μου ξαναμιλησαν μετα το ραντεβου) και δεν ξανα ασχοληθηκα ποτε με γυναικα.

Για την ακριβεια τα εχω παρατησει πλεον με το θεμα γυναικων, τι ψυχιατροι, τι θεραπειες, τι φαρμακα, τιποτα ποτε δεν βοηθησε. Η ζομπι με ηρεμιστικα ή ενας κοινωνικα αναπηρος με χερια που τρεμουν και αγχος σε σημειο που προκαλουνται κρισεις πανικου. Το να βγω ξανα με κοπελα χωρις ηρεμιστικα, ειναι ενα απλα ενα βασανιστηριο που δεν θα ευχομουν ουτε στο χειροτερο μου εχθρο.
Δεν εχω λογια με τι να περιγραψω αυτο που νιωθω, μια εξαιρετικη δυσφορια ειναι αυτο που θυμαμαι, σα να μαθαινεις νεα οτι καποιος δικος σου πεθανε, τετοια κατασταση. Κρυος ιδρωτας και αισθημα οτι χρειαζομαι 10 μυοχαλαρωτικα απλα για να μπορεσω να κανω την κινηση και να την φιλησω.

Για να ημουν λειτουργικος με γυναικες αλλα και γενικοτερα με αλλους ανθρωπους, θα ηθελα ενα κοκτειλ απο ηρεμιστικα, αλκοολ, xtacy, κεταμινη αλλα φυσικα αστειευομαι εδω γιατι με ολα αυτα θα ημουν νεκρος.
Το μονο που θα ηθελα ηταν να εξαφανιστω καπου που δεν υπαρχουν ανθρωποι να σταματησω να υποφερω, γιατι βλεποντας τους ανθρωπους να περνανε καλα και ζευγαρια στο δρομο, τρελαινομαι γιατι ειμαι τοσο ιδιος μαυτους αλλα ειμαι τοσο αναπηρος εσωτερικα που αν πηγαινα σε ΚΕΠΑ το 87% αναπηρια λιγο θα ηταν.

Giannis_90 απ οτι βλεπω δεν εχεις θεμα με την κοινωνικη φοβια, απλα δεν ειχες ευκαιριες. Τουλαχιστο εισαι λειτουργικος, δοκιμασε τα online chat ολο και κατι θα προκυψει.

----------


## Aggressive1

Καταρχήν μπράβο σου που δεν θες να καταφύγεις στην εύκολη λύση της ιερόδουλης και που το παλεύεις το θέμα. Έχω δει άτομα που έχουν φτάσει γύρω στα 60 πλεόν και σε όλη τους τη ζωή πήγαιναν σε ιερόδουλες αντι να κάνουν κανονικές σχέσεις, πράγμα που το θεωρώ γελοίο. Αν θες να πλησιάσεις κοπέλες γενικά σε οποιοδήποτε μέρος σχολή/καφετέρια ή κάπου αλλού, καταρχήν προσπάθησε να μην δείχνεις απελπισμένος, είναι συνήθως το πρώτο πράγμα που θα τις κάνει να φύγουν. Επίσης, νομίζω οτι θα σε βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ να γραφτείς σε κάποιο άθλημα ή έστω σε ένα γυμναστήριο για να αρχίσεις να νιώθεις καλύτερα με το σώμα σου και να ανέβει και η αυτοπεποίθησή σου, έτσι θα μπορείς να πλησιάσεις πιο εύκολα κάποια που σου αρέσει. Και μην αγχώνεσαι! Κάτι θα βρεθεί αν το θες  :Smile:

----------

